

Summly acquired by YAHOO  - samsol
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/yahoo-reportedly-buys-teens-start-up-summly-for-30-million/2013/03/25/00b2856c-95be-11e2-b6f0-a5150a247b6a_story.html

======
zimpenfish
If ever there was a natural home for an overhyped underwhelming flash-in-the-
pan like Summly, it's Yahoo!.

